# sneak peak at my drying tineo



## Mr.Hunt (Jun 28, 2012)

even tho its not finished i just wanted to show off this beautiful piece of wood. gonna be a while b4 its dried the first one i let go too fast and its a square :wacko1: hope you like it, this came from a 6x6x3 blank from GVWP. P.S. to everyone else that has picked up some of this alien wood i would love to see some finished pieces to see what you guys came up with


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice lookin stuff!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

ohhh thats sharp


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow - I may have to try some of that - Nice looking wood !


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice looking bowl! Just out of curiosity, what's the story with that column of wood you left in the middle of the bowl?


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 28, 2012)

Another nice turn. Have some Tineo drying. Rick


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Nice looking bowl! Just out of curiosity, what's the story with that column of wood you left in the middle of the bowl?



He roughed it between centers for several reasons. You should know that since you started out that way too. Or at least you should have started out that way, but since you're a turning god and started out by turning entire trees on your pinky finger . . . . . in your sleep . . . using the other pinky fingernail for a gouge . . . . I guess you forgot how us mortals have to start from scratch. 




:zing:


----------



## Mac (Jun 29, 2012)

ok this is great (this thread) info and pics. got the lathe but never attempted making anything more than dust just learning how to hold the tools. Is there a turning 1o1 here? love the grain in that wood.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking bowl! Just out of curiosity, what's the story with that column of wood you left in the middle of the bowl?
> ...



I got the between centers part, but it looks as though there's a tenon turned on the bottom. If the piece is to ultimately go in a chuck, I would think eliminating the column of wood would facilitate even drying. If it will be mounted on a faceplate, the same argument could be made. As a potential perk, that column of wood in the middle could be removed en bloc and used for a bottle stopper or ornament.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2012)

DKMD said:



> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



I agree. I posted a similar bowl months ago that I turned and used the center for a bottle stopper. At the time I didn't have a clue what I was doing. Still don't, just saying . . . .


----------



## Mr.Hunt (Jun 29, 2012)

no dovetail on the bottom, im just going to keep rounding it when i finish so that the bottom is very small. i never noticed thats what it looked like. i dont a set of jaws so i still turn it the old fashined way with a tail stock and i left it thick because this stuff doesnt warp or shrink it shapeshifts! one night its nice round bowl and the next morning its a square plate. come home from work and its a triangle thing-a-ma-jigger that your 4 year old is using from a playdo cutter. its crazzy stuff but it has to be one of my favorites. if you like what you see get it while you can cause there is only so much of it and since i work for GVWP i might just buy it all


----------



## Mr.Hunt (Jun 29, 2012)

to be honest when i started turning i had no clue about what i was doing, never saw anyone turn something, and i sure as hell didn't have a technique. so since then I've just been honing my craft on my own and trying to figure out what works best. i turn on an 8x12 mini lathe i got from harbor freight that is pretty much junk but gets the job done. Im hoping i can soon find more of a market for my bowls so i can try to raise my income and maybe invest in a better lathe and better tools. if anything we can call it the INDIANA way lol. i know the tineo is wicked stuff to dry, i cut my first bowl too thin and now it is a square bowl with 4 corners i will post a pic soon so you can see. here is what I'm doing to dry this one......... after i turned it i picked up my shavings which are practically dry and put them into my bowl. they will pull out the moisture slowly and hopefully consistently. then i take my full bowl and place it in a white plastic trash bag and try to keep it sealed up. i place it up high in my house out of direct sun but not in the dark either. everyday i check on it and turn the bag inside out so the moisture on it can escape. plus fresh air seems to keep the mold down. i turned this one about half an inch thick if not a little thicker. too thick and it will check. so far its been almost 3weeks and it hasn't changed shape or even moved. the first one i filled with shavings but forgot it out on the second day and it was warped beyond repair so i had to cut it out and when dry ill hand sand it. let me know how your guys's turn out or if you have a question about the wood i can help out with


----------

